# Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future?



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

Like the topic states. Thanks in advance! The search is not working...


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (ChicagoVeeDubs)*

Initially, Audi was anticipating Oct '08 but it looks like it won't be until early 2009


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (mml7)*

I spoke with my dealer about this just yesterday and he said there is a good chance for ordered vehicles being delivered before the end of this year with the V6 TDI.
I might be ordering one soon so I'll post updates here as it progresses.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (ChicagoVeeDubs)*

I've been on a waiting list for a Q7 3.0 TDi for a while now. My sales person just recently sent me the order guide for the vehicle. All indications point to sometime between Jan 2009 and Mar 2009.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (wabisabi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabisabi* »_I've been on a waiting list for a Q7 3.0 TDi for a while now. My sales person just recently sent me the order guide for the vehicle. All indications point to sometime between Jan 2009 and Mar 2009.

Can you share that order guide?
Thanks


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (2YY4U)*

Tried to get this in as an image but the quality isn't there. The order guide I received did not have any pricing on it. It looks like the TDI is positioned between the 3.6 Premium and all others above it. It also looks like the TDI will come with the S line exterior.

Engine: 3.0, 6 CYL., 221 HP
TRIM: Premium, Premium Plus & Prestige
Transmission: Quattro, Tiptronic
Premium:
Includes 3.6 Premium features plus:
S line exterior package: Headlight washers, modified front grill, S line bumpers & side valences, S line side-badging, and S line door sills
Premium Plus:
Includes TDI Premium features plus:
Audi parking system advanced (adds front sensors & rearview camera), Audi navigation system with DVD, color trip computer, BOSE Surround Sound, memory for front driver side, auto-dimming & power-folding exterior mirrors
Prestige:
Includes TDI Premium Plus features plus:
Audi advanced key, Audi side assist, Audi xenon plus lighting, voice recognition

Options:
•	(WQB) S line Package (available wit CA black interior only)(n/a w/ PAW)
o	20” S line wheels w/ 275/45/R20 all-season tires
o	Brushed aluminum decorative inlays, S line three-spoke multifunction steering wheel w/ shift paddles
o	Available for Prem Plus and Prestige trim lines only
•	(1D6) Towing Package (n/a/w/ YNB)
o	trailer hitch, increased cooling capacity, 6,600lbs towing capacity
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(PAW) Cold Weather Package (n/a w/WQB)
o	heated rear seats, heated four-spoke mulgifunction steering wheel 
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(PWZ) Warm Weather Package
o	four zone climate control, manual window shades for rear doors and tailgate
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(4X4) Rear Side Airbags
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(4AW) Heated rear seats (requires WQB) 
o	Available for Prem Plus and Prestige trim lines only
• (3FU) Panorama sunroof 
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(YNB) Running boards (n/a/ w/ 1D6)
o	Available for Prem Plus and Prestige trim lines only
• (PND) Audi navigation system with DVD
o	Available for Prem only
•	(PRL) 19” five-arm V wheels w/ 265/50/R19 all-season tires (n/a w/WQB, PQF, PRM)
o	Available for Prem Plus and Prestige trim lines only
•	(PRM) 20” bi-color wheels 2/ 275/45/R20 all-season tires (n/a w/ WQB, PQF, PRL)
o	Available for Prem Plus and Prestige trim lines only
•	(PQF) 21” S line wheels w/ 295/35/R21 summer performace tires (req/ WQB)(n/a w/ PRL, PRM) PQF option is currently unavailable for ordering
o	Available for Prem Plus and Prestige trim lines only
•	(1QE) Northeast trading region emission requirements
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(0LM) California emissions requirements
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(6W3) Front license plate holder (for states that require front license plates)
o	Available for all trim levels
•	(6W9) Front grille filler panel (grille filler with chrome strips – replaces license plate holder)
o	Available for all trim levels
PORT INSTALLED OPTIONS
•	(QMM) Audi Q7 All Season Mats (set of 4)
COLOR AND TRIM

Availability	Color	Code	CA	CF	CM
All_Trim	Calla_White	R6R6	Black	Limestone	Cardamom
All_Trim	Ice_Silver_metallic	P5P5	Black	Limestone	
All_Trim	Lava_Gray_pearl_effect	1R1R	Black	Limestone	Cardamom
All_Trim	Condor_Gray_metallic	5Q5Q	Black	Limestone	Cardamom
All_Trim	Phantom_Black_pearl_effect	L8L8	Black	Limestone	Cardamom
All_Trim	Cobalt_Blue_metallic	5F5F	Black	Limestone	Cardamom
All_Trim	Bahia_Beige_metallic	6L6L	Black	 Cardamom
Premium_paint	Garnet_Red_pearl_effect	9C9C	Black Cardamom
Premium_paint	Quartz_Gray_pearl_effect	Q4Q4	Black	Limestone	
S_Line_only	Mugello_Blue_pearl_effect	5W5W	Black 
S_Line_only	Daytona_Gray_pearl_effect	6Y6Y	Black 


Interior	Decorative_Inlays	Upper_Dashboard	Carpet	Headliner	
Black	Natural_Walnut	Black	Black	Limestone	
Black_(S_line_package)	Brushed_Aluminum	Black	Black	Limestone	
Limestone	Olive_Ash_Beige	Limestone	Gray	Limestone	
Cardamom	Natural_Walnut	Cardamom	Beige	Cardamom	

tdtd2tdtd2tdtd2


_Modified by wabisabi at 8:56 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (wabisabi)*

Thanks a lot!!!
Have you ordered yours?
I am trying to be patient and wait for eitheir the Q5 diesel or Hybrid.
Even the GLK 2.2 would be good.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (2YY4U)*

I put money down months ago but have not been able to put an official order in yet as there is no pricing. I will probably stop over to my sales person this Monday and, hopefully, finish out the order. 
I like the Q5 quite a bit and there are many great reviews. People seem to like it much better than the Tiguan. I would like to go with a smaller vehicle but require the 7-passenger aspect. The Q7 will be replacing my V70 T5 and will very likely out perform the V70 as far as MPG. 
If not for that my wife and I have been using her A3 with our three children in the back (ages 2, 3.5, 6.5) with a booster, child seat, booster configuration. The replacement for the A3 will be the new A4 avant with a diesel.
My first experience with a Tdi was with my 1996 Passat Tdi. I drove it for ten years and 190,000 miles and averaged (for the life of the car) about 44 mpg mix driving and sold for $6,600. EPA new ratings put that car at 31 city and 41 highway. Obviously, the EPA has a hard time with accuracy.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (wabisabi)*

"3.0, 6 CYL., 221 HP"
The TDI is 240BHP in Deutchland, which means that it should be like 245HP


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone know if/when a V6 TDI will be on sale in the future? (iwantanaudi)*

The 3.0 TDI for the US market is tuned differently. A little less HP but more torque.


----------

